# Angeln in Holland (Venlo)



## Edja (26. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute! 
hab mich erst vor kurzem angemeldet, weil ich jetzt n angelausflug plane....ich erklär ma kurz unser vorhaben:
wir wollten nach holland fahren, da man dort ja keinen angelschein brauch und die meisten von uns haben auch noch keinen....hab mich schon n bissl informiert und hab den maas an  venlo "entdeckt"...meine frage is jetzt nur: wisst ihr ob man da iwo direkt auch campen und nachtangeln darf? sprich: zelt aufbauen, angelruten rein und nachts durchangeln?

würd mich freuen so schnell wie möglich antworten zu erhalten


----------



## leguan8 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*

Hallo,

da kann ich dir eigentlich nur einen sehr guten Tipp geben. Besuch doch mal die Hompage von unserem Boardie gimli Angeln in den Niederlanden nach. Ansonsten schreib ihm mal ne PN. Der kennt sich supper dort aus.


----------



## krauthi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*

oder einfach mal die Boardsuche benutzen


----------



## Edja (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*

jo,danke...hab jetzt gimli geschrieben und seine hp hat mir auch geholfen...wegen dem vispas und so....und von wegen "boardsuche" hab schon nach gesehn und finde keine antworten zu meinen fragen


----------



## Jogibär (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*



Edja schrieb:


> und von wegen "boardsuche" hab schon nach gesehn und finde keine antworten zu meinen fragen


 
Da hast Du aber komisch gesucht. Das Thema Zelte und Nachtangeln ist hier vor kurzem noch groß und breit diskutiert worden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129114&highlight=Schirm+Maas


----------



## Edja (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*

danke..übers campen in nl weiß ich jetzt mehr oder weniger bescheid...


----------



## gimli (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*

Na, dann kann ich ja jetzt deine pn lesen…


----------



## Happo88 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Venlo)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß, ob ich mit meinem Visspass (Fed. Limburg) noch bis zwischen Gennep und Milsbeek (hier fließt die Niers in die Maas) noch angeln darf.
Ich weiß, dass dies in meinen Listen drinsteht, aber irgendwie werde ich da nicht ganz schlau raus und um sicher zu gehen wäre ich um eine Antwort sehr dankbar!

Petri


----------

